# How do butt locking bevel gauges work?



## bmh032 (Mar 26, 2008)

Does anyone know how the butt locking thumbscrew mechanism works for bevel gauges? Or can somebody give me a link to diagrams/explanations. I've been wanting to make one for myself, but I don't want to have to reinvent the wheel so to speak. I can't seem to find anything online.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Best bet is to look up patents from the late 1800's for carpenter's bevels. I don't believe they have been improved on since.

example:
http://www.datamp.org/patents/search/advance.php?pn=141081&id=10407&set=2


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

In my experience, from carpentry to custom shop work, the butt lock ones do not work as reliably as the wingnut (or knurled wheel, if it's a Bridge City) ones.

That said, making your own is a whole nuther thing. I hope you go for it!

Kindly,

Lee


----------

